# Upgrading to a sapphire



## Cwrw (May 12, 2018)

Hi,

Please could someone advise whether it is practical to source and have a custom sapphire crystal installed for a low budget price. I'm currently waiting for a Bulova Precisionist Men's 98B180 Champlain Quartz Two-Tone Bracelet 48mm Watch from the USA but in all the last minute exitement between models to choose missed the detail that it had a mineral lens. I am prone to last minute diy and regular workouts !! Any guidance towards a prudent way forwards would be great.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Given that sapphires aren't very expensive it can be practical, yes, especially if we're not talking about a collectible watch who's "purity" one would ruin by swapping parts around.

Regarding Bulovas I'm afraid I might give some bad news. As far as I know those watches have a slightly curbed glass so you won't find any like that on the market, unless you get someone to custom make one which might cost a lot.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

The quality of the mineral lens might surprise you. I'd wait until you've worn the watch a bit….


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

This photo should show you what I'm talking about...










As has been said don't disconsider mineral glass. Each type of glass has pros and cons actually. There isn't a "best" one out there, really.


----------



## Cwrw (May 12, 2018)

Hi,

Many thanks for your replies, and as guided I will see what the crystal looks like and bare in mind what's been said. Despite the aesthetic qualities of some mineral crystals (ie refraction and or varying hardness) I suppose I've shoehorned myself into thinking of the hardest material to resist my own clumbsiness. Does getting a jeweller to polish out scratches actually work out cheaper than simply replacing a crystal via watchmaker, or also is there a third way?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Cwrw said:


> or﻿ also is there a third way?﻿


 If the crystal is flat, I use these protectors.










You get them off Amazon in sizes to fit most watches, and if you fit them properly they are practically undetectable.


----------



## Cwrw (May 12, 2018)

That's a novel approach which I had wondered existed - the crystal is curved but does not prevent one from trying! Thanks Wrench.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Never scratched a Citizen or Bulova yet :thumbs_up:


----------

